# Jet wash 'gloss rinse'



## rmac86 (Jun 6, 2013)

I know there are a few of us on here that use the petrol station jet wash as part of our detailing regimen, just obviously not the brush :devil:

Question is - once you have rinsed off all soap etc. would you ever use the 'gloss rinse' spray? I used to think that this was just a low-pressure spray with a small amount of soluble wax type substance, however from watching the video below it seems that it could be what the Americans call an 'osmosis rinse' or something similar.






So what exactly is this stuff and should I be using it as even just a drying aid?

Thanks

R.


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

That is such a coincidence I was watching that video yesterday and was going to ask the same question. I am particularly interested in that drying aid product he was using.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I know the jet wash bays at my local Sainsburys use Autoglym chemicals etc so the gloss rinse will be AutoGlym AutoGloss Rinse


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

From the odd occasion I've used petrol station jet washes or touchless automatic car washes what you're referring to is labelled 'spot free rinse' and it's the last cycle of the wash. It's just filtered water that doesn't leave water marks and from my experience it works perfectly, it's particularly useful on the jet wash which isn't fitted a hurricane force dryer that follows the profile of the car like the touch less automatic. 

There's often a setting on the jet wash which sprays a wax/protectant/drying aid which as well as making the car shine helps to sheet the water away, the setting will normally be labelled wax or clear coat protectant.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Should be re named "how to start a fight at the car wash." jeez, you wouldnt want him in front of you if you ever decide to take your car to one of those places.


----------

